# Bau eines Bodenfilters



## Cayman (5. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Gartenteich ist ca. 16m lang und bis zu 8m breit. Die maximale Tiefe beläuft sich auf 1,5m.
Momentan schwimmen 6 Kois in dem Teich. Im Winter werden die Kois in eine IH mit 3000l gepackt.

Ich möchte nun einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter bauen.
Die erste Frage:
Lohnt es sich noch dieses Jahr zu beginnen?

Zu einem Bodenfilter habe ich ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen:
Das Wasser wird in den Filter gepumpt oder? Okay bei einem horizontalen würde es selbstständig fließen aber muss ja trotzdem wieder in den teich zurück...

Eine V-Form des Filter ist nicht entscheidend oder? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist dies nur bei einem Pflanzenfilter notwendig um den schlamm abzusagen bzw der Schlamm sich absetzen kann.
Wäre eine Kombination aus in Reihe geschaltenen Pflanzen und Bodenfilter denkbar? Wenn ja welche Reihenfolge? Und somit den Pflanzenfilter als Vorreiniger zu nutzen?

Es bestehen immer wieder Probleme mit Mäuse, da der Teich bzw der bodenfilter an eine Wiese grenzt wäre eine entsprechende Sperre sinnvoll oder?

Achso die Ausmaße des filters wären ca. 10m länge und 1-1,5m breite 

Im Anhang ist ein Foto von dem Teich. Der Filter würde auf der rechten Seite neben dem Schotterbett entlang laufen.

Danke Gruß andi


----------



## Stephan D (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*



Cayman schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mein Gartenteich ist ca. 16m lang und bis zu 8m breit. Die maximale Tiefe beläuft sich auf 1,5m.
> Momentan schwimmen 6 Kois in dem Teich. Im Winter werden die Kois in eine IH mit 3000l gepackt.
> ...



Viel Erfolg  Gruß Stephan


----------



## karsten. (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*



Stephan D schrieb:


> ........Bodenfilter neigen zur Versottung............



















kleiner Nachtrag:

nur und nur !
wenn sie falsch gebaut oder betrieben werden !

mfG


----------



## Cayman (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Stephan,

wie meinst du das mit den überläufen? versteh ich net ganz...

Wäre eine Skimmer-Lösung denkbar? Muss die Pumpe zwingend am Anfang des Pflanzen und Bodenfilters stehen?
Wie tief unter normalen Wasserspiegel muss ich denn ca.die Flansch setzen, damit ich den Bodenfilter auch im Winter weiterbetreiben kann?

Den Rücklauf in den teich würde ich gerne über einen kleinen bach regeln, nur ist die auskühlung dann im Winter zu groß oder?
@ Karsten: Dein BF ist ja aus bisschen härterem Material . Aber du hast einen relativ breiten Rückfluss. Wie macht sich dies bei dir im Winter bemerkbar?

Ich hab im Anhang mal ein Bild, vielleicht hilft dies weiter, hab die Pumpe aber falsch eingezeichnet...


----------



## karsten. (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo

wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist die Abbauleistung von sogenannten Pflanzenfiltern z.B.
in der Aquaponik
das ist nicht vergleichbar mit den Situationen in Gartenteichen .

Aquaponik:
kaum Lichteinfall , 
Fisch-intensiv-mast und Entnahme
gewollte Nitritmengen jenseits von "Gut und Böse"
keine Bepflanzung 
kein Substrat 
und 
richtige Nitratfresser wie Tomaten Kopfsalat die aus dem System genommen werden usw.
als funktionierender P f l a n z e n - filter in Gartenteichen könnte man gesonderte Becken mit wuchernden Massen 
von zu erntenden nitratliebende Pflanzen z.B. __ Entengrütze (Lemna minor) oder __ Brunnenkresse bezeichnen.
Auch  Algenrasenfilter  sind irgend wie "Pflanzenfilter"

alles andere als Pflanzenfilter zu bezeichnen ist Käse !

bei Sumpflanzen "auf Hydro"
findet keine wesentliche Abbauleistung statt , 
die gleiche Pflanze in Substrat im Teich bringt wesentlich mehr !

An die , die auf Ihre Pseudopflanzenfilter schwören : rh

es sieht sicher nett und sauber aus 
aber Eure Teich funktionieren auch so !
weil Ihr sonst alles richtig gemacht habt


mit den wurzelnackten Sumpfpflanzen an vorbei gepumpten Wasser habt ihr das nicht vollbracht .


> Jürgen



die Abbauleistung wird in der Rhizosphäre geeigneter Repo-Pflanzen 
in geeignetem Substrat vollbracht . 
Dort entsteht ein Milieu in dem die Nährstoffe erst pflanzenverträglich aufgeschlossen werden.
Außer der Aufnahme in den Pflanzen wird molekularer Stickstoff veratmet und Phosphate festgelegt.

was funktioniert sind Wurzelraumfilter ,bepflanzte Bodenfilter 
richtig gebaut und betrieben verschlammt auch da nix !

der limitierende Faktor ist die Menge Wurzelwachstum !
entweder man wartet ab  was eher zu Ende geht ....... 
oder muss genug Reserve vorsehen 
oder immer mal regulierend eingreifen 


mfG

für lange  lange Winterabende


----------



## Cayman (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

ähm karsten und den pflanzenfilter zur Grobreinigung zu nutzen ist auch käse oder?

dann plane ich einfach den Bodenfilter eine Nummer größer . 

wie soll ich das mit dem Zulauf regeln? in welcher Tiefe sollte ich den anbringen? wäre dies über Skimmer möglich?
Und wo soll ich die Pumpe positionieren? Beim Zu- oder beim Ablauf?

Noch eine Frage:
Alle reden beim BF kann man soviel falsch machen.
Was muss beachtet werden? die Durchflussrate okay... eventuell die Tiefe, das Substrat, die Pflanzen die für eine gewisse Substratbewegung sorgen.

aber was noch?


----------



## karsten. (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

- schad nix 

- Absetztbecken deren Grund ab und zu abgelassen wird können gute Vorfilter sein .
 kann man auch unter Pflanzen... verstecken 

- den Zulauf bestimmst Du mit einer passenden energiesparenden Pumpe ohne Regelung.

- ein Skimmer skimmt nur im Sommer 

- ich würde weit entfernt vom Rücklauf am Boden die Pumpe aufstellen.

- man kann vor allem zu klein bauen , 
zu feines Substrat verwenden, 
eine möglichst vollständige gleichmäßige Durchsströmung verkacken , 
uneffektive Pflanzen verwenden 
und 
sich Möglichkeiten zur Instandhaltung und Optimierung verbauen .


mfG


----------



## Cayman (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Also die Pumpe im Teich positionieren?!
Hm würde schon eine flansch sparen.
Ich denke die Länge und Größe ist mit 10x1,2x0,75 ausreichen oder?

Wie isolierst du denn deinen Zulauf im Winter?


----------



## karsten. (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo

zur Größe 

ich isolier gar nix mehr 

ich fahr auch nicht mehr Motorrad und große Laster , baue kein Haus mehr und muss  mich nicht mehr fortpflanzen  

den Schlauch an Land dämmen oder eingraben und/oder gedimmt durchlaufen lassen

 mfG


.


----------



## Cayman (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Wie machen das denn andere? Also wie isoliert ihr euren überlauf in den Teich?

Reicht denn eine Tiefe von ca 76cm aus für den bodenfilter?

Okay also der Zulauf wird auf alle fälle isoliert.

Wie sieht es mit der durchflussrate aus?

Gibst es hierfür eine faustformel?


----------



## karsten. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Moin 

Den Überlauf brauchst Du normal nicht isolieren ,wenn die Filterstrecke ringsum Bodenkontakt hat sollte da nix passieren . Ein paar Zentimeter Sicherheits-Überstand auf der ganzen Strecke sollte man schon vorsehen und im Winter ein mal mehr hinschaun.   


 

wenn sich nach 3Wochen -20°C wirklich eine Eisbarriere aufbauen sollte, kannst Du ja dann immer noch die Strecke stilllegen. 
Nicht so schlimm ,außer dass die Filterei im Frühjahr ein paar Tage später in Gang kommt und  die Vögel aus deiner Umgebung ihre Tränke verlieren .


eine Pumpe mit 5000-8000l/h und weniger als 50W sollte ausreichen
mfG


----------



## Patrick K (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo 
Auf was bezieht sich der Flow eines Pf, Volumen ? Breite? , Tiefe?
welche Auswirkung hat dieser auf den Pf, gibt es einen mind. Flow?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Versuch und Irrtum !

bei mir lief es auf 
ca 4000l/h 
bei 15000l Teich ,
schwacher Besatz ,
starkes bepflanztes Substrat Teich 
Filter : zuerst 0,4m2 Länge 2m später ca 10m bei 0,09m2 Lava
heraus 

hier noch was für lange  lange Winterabende 

mfG


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo,
kann da Karsten nur wiederholt recht geben, Pflanzenfilter sind Utopie, Bodenfilter zum Abbau von Nitrat und Phosphat die einzige Alternative für Teichbesitzer. Eine 10m lange Strecke des BF hört sich sehr gut, da stirbt jeder evtl. Fischparasit weg bevor er wieder nen Wirt findet. Bei guter Vorfilterung also Einspeisung BF nach der Filterstrecke verschlammt da auch nichts, das sind vielgehörte Ängste welche aber unbegründet sind. Wenn du den BF tiefer als die Teichoberfläche anlegst kannst du problemlos den Ablauf in den Teich ca. 50cm oder eben tiefer einspeisen. Im Winter sollte er definitiv weiterlaufen denn die nitratabbauenden Bakkis sind schwerer zu bekommen und diese abzutöten nur weil man lieber einen Bachlauf einspeisen wollte welcher ja im Winter den Teich abkühlen würde ist nicht ratsam. Wenn man gewisse Schilfarten anpflanzt kann man im Winter bis Bodennähe abschneiden und den Schnitt oben auf den BF legen, das isoliert dann auch noch ganz gut. Natürlich sollte die andere Filterstrecke auch entsprechend isoliert sein.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Cayman (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

oh man es läuft nicht immer so wie gewollt :-(.

Der Bodenfilter hat sich auf der rechten Seite erledigt, da der teich sonst die Grundstücksgrenze überschreitet.

Erarbeite gerade einen Plan B bei dem der Bodenfilter hinter dem Teich "Einzug" erhält.
Die neue Länge beträgt dann leider nur noch 5m, aber ich könnte den Filter etwas tiefer machen...

Fotos gibs denk ich morgen.

Wie tief sollte denn ein bodenfilter sein? 70cm ist ausreichend oder?

Aufgrund der neuen situation muss der BF gepumpt sein. Naja gibt schlimmeres.
Wie lang muss das wasser ca. im Vorfilter verweilen, damit sich der Dreck/Schlamm absetzen kann?


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo

mit Prallwänden und Einbauten die den Wasserstrom verlängern kann man die efektive Durchströmung von BF optimieren . 

70 cm sind schon ganz gut  

eine Absetzkammer als Vorfilter muss vor allem (besonders bei gepumpten Systemen)
das Wasser beruhigen ( großer Querschnitt am Ende, nach oben gerichteter Bogen ,Prallbleche ,Überläufe,Rechen ,Siebe ,Lamellen usw.)

mfG


----------



## Cayman (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo,

ist dies dannd urch so ein Becken möglich?
Ich könnte ja noch ein Spaltsieb davor schalten...

Also ein Trommelfilter ist nicht notwendig oder?

Pflanzen in solch einem Becken beruhigen ja auch die Strömung...


----------



## Stephan D (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo ,

notwendig ist der TF nicht bei ausreichender Möglichkeit zur Wasserberuhigung . Kommt halt immer auf den Flow an , wieviel Platz da ist , wieviel Aufwand finanziel/eigene Arbeitszeit aufgewendet werden soll , wieviel Energie man bereit ist einzusetzen .

Sind in dem Teich außer den Koi noch andere Fische ? 

Schwerkraft wäre anzustreben , da  außer höheren Energiekosten,  Pumpen  einen Großteil der Feststoffe nur zermüllern . 

Aber wenn Spaß an Technik besteht, und man sich bei natürlichen Vorgängen überfordert fühlt der kann natürlich einen TFoder EBF einbauen . Bei TF und Co käme dann auch eher eine Isolierung zum tragen , evt. Vereisung der Spüldüsen etc.

Mir ist es noch nie vorgekommen das Pumpen über 3m³/h mit Förderung aus t ü. 60cm bei Teichtiefen über 1m selbst bei Einspeisung über 0 einfrieren . Selbst bei 4 Wochen -10 Grad im Schnitt .

Gibt es denn überhaupt meßbare Nitrat oder Phosphat Probleme in diesem Teich und wie machen sie sich bemerkbar ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Cayman (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

hallo stephan,

danke für deine nachricht...

Also ich baue lieber als dass ich finanziell viel rein stecke. Oder ich sage es anders:
Lieber einfache naturnahe Technik als irgendwelche Kästen die rumstehen...

Außer den Kois schwimmt momentan noch ein __ graskarpfen und ein normaler Karpfen im Teich.
Die werden aber dieses Jahr entfernt...

Schwerkraft ist leider nicht möglich. Ich möchte aber auch nicht einen flow von 30.000-40.000l haben .

Mein Ziel ist einfach das Wasser besser von den Nährstoffen zu befreien. Ich war bis vor kurzem noch der meinung dass dies durch Pflanzenwachstum erfolgen kann, aber ja wurde hier ein klein wenig aufgeklärt ;.).

Mein größtes Problem ist die enorme Algenblüte, also das Wasser ist mehr grün als sonst was... vor allem jetzt im Spätsommer sieht man dies enorm. Desweiteren möchte ich die Fische zukünftig im Winter im Teich lassen und da ist eine durchgehende Filterung mit Bewegung von größerer Bedeutung.

Es hört sich vielleicht doof an aber ich möchte halt "ein bisschen" Filtern und da eh ein Bachlauf angedacht war, kann man dies mit einem Bodenfilter gut kombinieren...

Kann ich einen Bodenfilter auch 80 oder 90cm tief machen?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Patrick K (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Karsten
Kannst du mir diesen Satz etwas näher erklären???


> Filter : zuerst 0,4m2 Länge 2m später ca 10m bei 0,09m2 Lava



@ all

Ich habe gut 6 m in der länge und 0,5m in der Breite zu verfügung , Tiefe bzw. Höhe ist Variabel ,das ganze wollte ich urspünglich Vertikal mit Luftheber betreiben ,doch scheint mir Horizontal (wegen der Filterlänge)mit Luftheber, die besser Lösung zu sein. Das ganze wollte ich mit gebrochenem Blähton füllen und natürlich stark bepflanzen (__ Schilf , __ Iris usw.)

Für Tips, zB. mindest Höhe ,bin ich jedem vernünftigen Ratschlag dankbar

So wie ich das rauslese sollte ich das Becken mittig der länge nach  teilen, so das das Wasser ,sagen wir mal von hinten links nach hinten rechts dann nach vorne rechts und von da, dann wieder nach vorne links fliest    richtig?

Koipool 20 TL mit starkem Besatz und keinerlei Pflanzen (werden sofort nach dem einsetzen aufgefuttert)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Cayman (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

hallo patrick,

ich glaube da hat sich der karsten etwas verschrieben.

Also eine Tiefe von bis zu 70cm kann man schon machen!!
ich würde den Zufluss dann über die gesamte Breite von dem Bodenfilter machen, zt.B. über lochblech.
damit dann das gesamt substrat durchströmt wird, kommen einfach abwechselnd oben und unten "Trennwände" rein, damit das wasser oben und unten durchfließt...

Je weniger flow desto besser ist es eigentlich auch...

ich hoffe ich habe das so korrekt wiedergegeben


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten
> 
> zuerst 0,4m2 Länge 2m später ca 10m bei 0,09m2 Lava
> 
> ...



Filter 1 ;Bj.1998-2004
Filter 2 ab 2005

mfG


----------



## Patrick K (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Ok. gelesen doch weiß ich immer noch nichts mit 





> 0,09m2 Lava


 anzufangen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo

das Eine ist ungefähr die Fläche durchströmter Querschnitt ,
das Andere die Art des Substrats


----------



## Patrick K (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Karsten 
das das eine das Substrat ist , hab ich mir gedacht ,doch was ist Lava???

nee Quatsch, das heist also eine Fläche von ca.30x30 cm wird Durchflossen
 oder doch wieder ein Denkfehler???
Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

stimmt 

durch die Labyrint  Einbauten verlängert sich der Weg zu Lasten des Querschnitts 
ist möglicherweise Spielerei 
hat aber funktioniert 

mfG


----------



## nik (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Ah, jetzt ja! 

oder doch nur vielleicht, aber mit Patricks Hinweis habe ich es jetzt wohl auch nach einiger Grübelei verstanden. 



> zuerst 0,4m2 Länge 2m später ca 10m bei 0,09m2 Lava



Zuerst hatte das durchflossene Substrat 2m Länge bei einem Querschnitt von 0,4 m²
dann 
bei 10 m Länge einen Querschnitt von 0,09 m² und Lava als verwendetem Substrat.

* Posts hatten sich überschnitten
BTW. in Pflanzenaquarien wird Lava als Steinaufbau wegen der möglichen Denitrifikation ungern genommen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Die Einen sagen so die Anderen so ich hab Lava genommen weil ich gut dazu kam , ich auf "Baustellen" meinte das damit gute Erfahrung gemacht wurde . 
(u.a. wegen Phophatfestlegung/Eisengehalt).

man kann auch gebrochen Blähton oder richtige teure Filterkiese usw. verwenden.

der Durchlässigkeitsbeiwert schien mir geeignet und hat sich über die Jahre kaum verändert

mfG


----------



## Cayman (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

also ich glaub ob gebrochenen Blähton oder lava spielt echt keine Rolle.
Einfach schauen an was man günstiger in seiner Region "rankommt".

Bei mir kommt in 2Wochen der Bagger .

Eine Frage noch zur Tiefe.
Kann ich meinen Bodenfilter auch 1m tief machen oder ist dass eher schlecht?

Gruß andi


----------



## Patrick K (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Andi
Ich denke du kannst den Filter 1m tief machen ,aber wie kannst du sicher sein, das das Wasser auch 1m tief fliest und nicht nur die hälfte der tiefe nimmt, geht event. mit kurzen Kammern ,einmal von oben nach unter und dann wieder umgekehrt 

Mein Plan ist ca. 6m Kammerlänge mit zwei "Bahnen" also ca.12m Filter ,Bahnbreite ca. 25cm ,Bahntiefe ca. 50cm

Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo

in dem Fall hift viel wirklich viel  

versetzt eingegrabene Prallwände zwingen dem Wasser Deinen Willen auf .

vergiß nicht Kontroll und Revisons-rohre mit einzugraben  .
die kann man dann auch prima für Kalk und Eisen zur Phoshatfestlegung verwenden .

mfG


----------



## Cayman (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Wie baue ich denn solche revisionsschaechte?

Genau mit so Art Leitplanken wollte ich das Wasser zu seinem Glück zwingen.

Ist dein Anfang und Ende auf der gleichen Seite?


----------



## sbecs (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Karsten,
erkläre mal deine Labyrinth-Variante mit den Prallwänden! Meinst das Wasser in Schlangenlinien durch den BF laufen zu lassen? Bremst das nicht extrem den Durchfluss? Ich meine es soll ja nicht viel und schnell durchlaufen aber damit es eine Wirkung z.B. bei meinem 40000l-Teich haben soll muss ja wenigstens so ca. 6000l/h durch sonst wird sich das kaum bemerkbar machen, oder wie meinste das sonst?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Patrick K (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo 
@ andi 
wenn du mich meinst  Anfang und Ende sind dann auf einer Seite

@ Steffen

Schau mal hier ....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13076/?q=supergau

Nach dem ich hier etliche Links durchgelesen habe, denke ich man sollte sich bei einem BBF von den üblichen Durchflussraten verabschieden, den in solch einem Filter laufen ja ganz andere Sachen ab und das bei viel weniger Flow

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Cayman (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

also mit der durchflussmenge hab ich auch gedacht, dass man diese sehr gering halten sollte.
Aber warum reichen denn z.B. nicht auch 4000l?
nach 10std ist der teich trotzdem einmal komplett durchgefiltert worden!

okay mein anfang und ende sind leider unterschiedlich, von daher kann ich das nicht machen....


----------



## sbecs (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Patrick,
danke für den Link aber was soll mir dieser zu meinen Fragen helfen?
Mein BF kommt erst nach der üblichen Filterkette mit Trommler zum Einsatz, ein vermodern ist darin eher unwahrscheinlich. Die Durchflussraten werden natürlich gering sein damit auch die nitratabbauenden Bakterien sich ansiedeln und ihre Arbeit verrichten können aber eben auch kein Tröpfeln.
Gruss Steffen

Hier mal ein Link der meine Vorgehensweise begründet:
http://www.koi.lu/Public/koilu/Bodenfilter.pdf


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo Zusammen !
@ Karsten
Hab da mal wieder ne Frage an dich ! 
In deinen Teich wo der Kahn dran war , hattest du doch Bodengrund drin !?
Ist der als Bodenfluter ausgelegt gewesen ? Sprich hast du über Drainagerohre dem Bodengrund Wasser zugeführt ? Oder  nicht ? 
Ist doch dann auch als " Bodenfilter " anzusehen , oder hat es Nachteile ?
Ablagerungen hatteste doch keine , ergo kein Schmutz im Bodengrund ,wenn man es so macht ?
Vorfilterung , sifi, Bogensieb ,Trommler lassen wir hier mal weg ! Thematisch gesehen !


----------



## sbecs (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

@Andre,
ein als Bodengrund aufgebaute Kiesschicht durch welche Wasser einströmt ist doch mit einem BF der seine Arbeit (Nitrat und Phosphat abbauen) verrichten soll nicht zu vergleichen oder reden wir hier von 2 unterschiedlichen Dingen, also zumindest ich? Bodenfilter als Ersatz oder Zusatz zu einem anderen Filter zur Denitrifikation mag so funktionieren wie du schilderst aber in solchen Kiesböden würden sich nur wenige Nitratabbauer ansiedeln da allein der Durchfluss zu groß wäre.
Ich hatte mir mal für meine damaligen Diskusfische einen Nitratfilter gebaut aus einem 2m hohen 300 KG-Rohr und durch diesen "tropften" pro Stunde lediglich 10 Liter Wasser. Das funktionierte da bei dieser geringen Strömung der eingetragene Sauerstoff bereits in den oberen cm verschwunden war und somit sauerstoffarmes Klima vorherrschte. 
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo
@ sbecs 
Steffen ?
Das soll als Zusatzfilter fungieren !
Desdawegen 





> Vorfilterung , sifi, Bogensieb ,Trommler lassen wir hier mal weg ! Thematisch gesehen !





> da allein der Durchfluss zu groß wäre.


Warum wenn man einen separaten Kreislauf macht ,kann man doch den Durchfluss regulieren !?
Es könnte ja sein das dann aber der Bodengrund eine grössere Schichtdicke haben müsste !?
Ergo den Teich tiefer legen !?


----------



## sbecs (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Andre,
wenn eine im Teich befindliche Bodenschicht von unten mit Wasser durchströmt wird zirkuliert doch unweigerlich auch das Wasser darüber durch diese Schicht, dadurch würden Kot und andere Abfallstoffe in das Kiesbett gesogen oder besser setzen sich dort fest denn eine auf die komplette Fläche gleichmäßige Durchströmung schafft man ja nocht nicht mal in Aquarium wo man das schon seit Jahrzehnten anbietet, sei es durch Heizkabel im Bodengrund oder durch Wasserdurchfluss. Ich hatte dieses in verschiedenen Aquarien vor Jahren als ich noch welche hatte und der Bodengrund, wenn man mal das Becken sauber machte stank gerade in diesen "Bodenfiltern" immer bestialisch.
Ich denke wenn man das schon vor hat dann besser ne sep. Kammer/Bett in welchem Blähton o.ä. langsam durchflossen wird, dessen Oberfläche höher als die Wasserschicht ist so dass keinerlei zusätzlicher Eintrag stattfinden kann .
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Das wird eine Frage der Strömungstärken !
Wenn man mit Einströmdüsen vom Hauptfilter eine Kreisbewegung in den Teich bringt , und man eine Kleine, klitzekleine durch den Boden hatdann gibt es eine Wechselwirkung das ist schon richtig ! Man benutzt aber auch Blubbersteine um O2 in den Teich zu bringen da haben wir noch eine Strömung !
Bei einen AQ  ist es schon schwierig aber eigentlich weil  man hier zu wenig Raum hat ,da ist die Wechselwirkung noch bedeutender !
Es sollte auch nicht eine flächendeckende Ausführung am Boden werden , schon wegens der Pflanzzonen !
Und warum nicht Blähton rings um die Einströmöffnungen als "Bodengrund" ?


----------



## misthaken (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo

Aufgrund der Teichgröße die Du hast und Filtergrabengröße die Du bauen möchtest, kann ich Dir eine Umwälzung von ca 30000l std. empfehlen. Das Wasser darf nicht zu schnell durchfließen.

Es gibt auch noch andere tolle Nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen, wie z.B. __ Hornblatt und __ Wasserpest.Das Wasser muß durch das Gewirr von Schwimmpflanzen. Diese produzieren am Tag unmengen von Sauerstoff.
Als Vorbild für einen Filtergraben könntest Du Dir Naturagart anschauen. Wer für so einen Filtergraben Platz hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach einen bauen.Du könntest Ihn in drei Kammern,verbunden mit Kg-Rohren bauen. Die erste Kammer mit grobem Schmutz kann man dann einfach öfter reinigen. Mit Schieber versehen braucht Du nicht das ganze System leeren.

Es werden sich solange Dein Filtergraben Fischlos bleibt viele Wasserflöhe ansiedeln und Schwebealgen fressen. Du kannst auch mit __ Muscheln arbeiten.
Grüße 

Natürlich als Vorraussetzung dafür ist, das Du nicht zuviele Fische in Dein System setzt.


----------



## sbecs (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Nichts für Ungut aber das Eingrenzen von Nitrat und Phosphat im Teich mittels Pflanzen ist absoluter Blödsinn es sei denn man möchte eine riesige Sumpflandschaft neben seinem Teich haben denn die Menge an Pflanzen die man benötigte ist riesig-Pflanzen nutzen gerade mal 3% ihrer Grünmasse aus Nitrat.Solch Menge kann man vergleichen mit den kleinen Gaben von Flüssigdünger für Balkonpflanzen, niemals bekommen diese die Menge in einem Fischteich oder gar Koiteich verarbeitet-man bedenke mal 1% der Fischmasse bei Koi die täglich eingebracht wird an Futter.
Aber das ist mittlerweile schon so oft erklärt worden dass eine Diskussion darüber überflüssig wird.


----------



## misthaken (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Es ist kein Blödsinn mit Pflanzen in einem Filtergraben zu arbeiten. Wassermenge und Fischmenge müssen halt passen und das tut es ja bei 6 Koi und 40000l. Da kann man schon auf eine natürliche Filterung setzen und braucht sich nicht mit Technik rumzuschlagen die für große Mengen an Fisch in viel zu kleinen Teichen das Eisen aus dem Feuer holen soll.


----------



## sbecs (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Ja natürlich, bei solcher Besatzdichte braucht man nicht darüber nachzudenken, sofern es denn dabei bleibt.Für mich wären es jedenfalls zuwenig Farbtupfer auf so große Fläche.


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !
> @ Karsten
> Hab da mal wieder ne Frage an dich !
> In deinen Teich wo der Kahn dran war , hattest du doch Bodengrund drin !?
> ...



Hallo
ich hatte eine ca 20cm Auflage verschiedener Kiese mit wenig Feinanteilen 
ohne Durchströmung . Nach ein paar cm  kam eine scharfbegrenzte schwarze Trennschicht und darunter , meine ich , herrschten anärobe Verhältnisse mit starken Abbauprozessen . Die Steine waren blitzeblank und beim "Graben" stiegen Gasblasen auf. (mMn. molekularer Stickstoff. )
Das hätte aber sicher nicht ausgereicht , außerdem sind die Abbauleistungen in bBF durch die Schnittestelle zum Luftsauerstoff und den Repopflanzen gewünscht . 
Eine effektive Rhizosphäre kann *im* Gartenteich selber nur entstehen wenn man sein Substrat bis weit "an Land" anlegt und man sich einen Schilfgürtel
in Kies leistet . (werkanndasschon)  (In der Rhizosphäre stimulieren Wurzelaerenchyme (Belüftung) und -exudate den mikrobiellen Schadstoffabbau im Boden)


mfG


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*



sbecs schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> erkläre mal deine Labyrinth-Variante mit den Prallwänden! Meinst das Wasser in Schlangenlinien durch den BF laufen zu lassen? Bremst das nicht extrem den Durchfluss? Ich meine es soll ja nicht viel und schnell durchlaufen aber damit es eine Wirkung z.B. bei meinem 40000l-Teich haben soll muss ja wenigstens so ca. 6000l/h durch sonst wird sich das kaum bemerkbar machen, oder wie meinste das sonst?
> Gruss Steffen



Versuch und Irrtum  

verschiedene Konzetrationen versuchen sich immer auszugleichen aber wenn alles optimal durchflutet wird gehts halt schneller . meinte Ich 
die notwendige Schichtung der Abbauprozesse im Filter findet ja schon durch Entfernung zum Luftsauerstoff statt .

wie Substrat , Bepflanzung , Durchsatz , usw. sich gegenseitig beeinflussen muss wohl jeder selbst probieren. 

ich meinte das wichtig ist :
viel Substrat ,
langsame vollständige Dürchströmung (keine Abkürzungen zu lassen)
irgend wie passend zum Teichvolumen 
(ich hatte 4500l/h bei 15000l die Hälfte geht sicher auch ),
die Möglichkeit vorzusehem das Wurzelvolumen der Pflanzen von Zeit zu Zeit zu begrenzen,
so zu bauen ,dass z.B. im Falle einer Kollmation eine Notlaufvariante funktioniert ,
im Teich sollten Entnahme und Zulauf strömungstechnik günstig und weit entfernt liegen

mfG


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo !
@ Karsten


> Schilfgürtel in Kies


Hierzu , 
Ist es von Vorteil den Bereich über eine Drainage mit Wasser " zu fluten " (eine Strömung von innen nach aussen  einzubringen) ?


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Hallo 


willst Du Dir einen bBf als Schilfgürtel um den Teich bauen ?


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

Wäre dies denn falsch ?
Finde deine Ufergestaltung vom Reihenhausteich gelungen !
Den bBf separat hat einige Erfordernisse (Anschlüsse) die ich mir sparen möchte !
Mein Teich muss optisch kleiner aussehen als er wirklich ist !
>>>Kleingartenproblematik


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*

nein sicherlich nicht .
bBF sind ja auch nur "ausgelagerte optimierte Teichufer" 






wenn man das Im Auge hat



> viel grobes Substrat ,
> langsame vollständige Dürchströmung (keine Abkürzungen zu lassen)
> irgend wie passend zum Teichvolumen
> (ich hatte 4500l/h bei 15000l die Hälfte geht sicher auch ),
> ...



warum nicht


----------



## Steinlaus (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Bodenfilters*


----------

